# mom and baby sun bathing



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

here a pic of mom and baby sunbathing what do ya think


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

two nice looking birds


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Great picture! Mom looks an awful lot like my hen Trafalgar which is cool. They are both beautiful birds!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They look very sweet and relaxed. Very pretty birds.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What nice faces they have, picture perfect.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwww, what a cute picture.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pk, your picture has all the elements in a picture that we all love, an adorable
baby, a very pretty and proud parent, and a good looking poop sitting on the
floor behind them  

fp


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

what an uplifting picture


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They look beautiful, healthy and contented. Very nice birds.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Is the one on the left the baby? 

I had one that looked like it... I named it rain but a friend of mine from work wanted some birds and I gave hime Rain and one of my roller breeding pairs.


But... I love them both they are very CUTE!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovely birds. They are so content soaking up a few rays.

Margarret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

What a sweet image...happy, content and relaxed...and well fed...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

